

Ask HN: Angel investor & startup day planning - imrehg

Hi!<p>I believe that entrepreneurship brings an amazing amount of good out of the people, lots of creativity, and I read about so many of the cool results on HN every day.<p>Inspired our Social Media Day meetup today in Taipei, I got an idea to organize a "Investors, meet startups" kind of event over here. I read so many events like that in the US, UK, but much less in Asia. In my experience, people here are just as daring and creative in starting businesses, but have much smaller exposure and narrower possibilities. I heard there are a few firms that do investment in startups, but mostly the way firms do - playing it safe.<p>So I was thinking about pulling together a one day event, where investors (firms, angels, whoever wants to) can showcase what are they looking in startups, and more importantly startups can showcase what they offer - and hopefully see the networking kick off...<p>I'd like to ask if anyone here had the experience organizing something like this? What do you think, what pitfalls are there, how is the best to get to it? Any advice is welcome. Choosing venues, how to get people on-board, everything...<p>Cheers! :)
======
LeBlanc
This is a great idea, good luck! These types of events are very fun and
educational.

One possibility you could look into is either a business plan or elevator
pitch competition. Start-ups will submit their bplan or give a 2 minute pitch
to a panel of investors, who will judge them and give feedback with a Q/A
session. I have participated in several of these and they are very useful for
both investors and entrepreneurs.

------
grep
I like it. I would like to have events like that back in Portugal.

